# Quick RAID Question - Do I have a failure? (solved)

## Bigun

```
md125 : active raid5 sde1[2] sdd1[3](F) sdc1[0]

      2930271872 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/2] [U_U]

```

----------

## Bigun

Answered my own question with a bit of googling.  Sorry for asking, but when I get a hardware failure, I tend to panic.

Ironically enough, this happened when I was performing an offsite backup.

```
Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544100] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544106] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544113] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 31 df 78 b7 00 00 80 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544128] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 836729015

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544168] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544173] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544179] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 4d 2e 9c 3f 00 00 08 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544191] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1294900287

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544217] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544221] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544227] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 58 97 bf c7 00 00 f8 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544239] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1486340039

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544270] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544274] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544280] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 62 b9 6d 3f 00 01 00 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544291] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1656319295

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544349] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544353] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544359] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 6d 6a a8 47 00 00 58 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544370] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1835706439

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544391] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544395] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544401] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 9f 97 54 bf 00 02 80 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544412] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2677494975

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544461] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544465] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544471] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 94 08 95 bf 00 00 80 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544482] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2483590591

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544501] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544506] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544511] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 a4 8b 19 3f 00 01 00 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544523] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2760579391

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544539] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544543] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544549] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 a4 8b 1a bf 00 00 80 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544560] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 2760579775

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544592] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544596] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544602] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 43 85 0a 37 00 00 08 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544614] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1132792375

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544627] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] Unhandled error code

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544631] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd]  Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544637] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 43 85 1c 3f 00 00 80 00

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544649] end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 1132796991

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544676] md/raid:md125: Disk failure on sdd1, disabling device.

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.544679] md/raid:md125: Operation continuing on 2 devices.

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575206] RAID conf printout:

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575214]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575219]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575224]  disk 1, o:0, dev:sdd1

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575228]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575231] RAID conf printout:

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575234]  --- level:5 rd:3 wd:2

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575238]  disk 0, o:1, dev:sdc1

Sep  8 01:51:18 localhost kernel: [4971746.575241]  disk 2, o:1, dev:sde1

```

Time to purchase a drive I guess.

----------

